# What are your favorite RV parks in Texas



## peckerwood

Looking for new places that have sewer hook-ups because we will be staying at least a week.All recommendations will be read and researched if we haven't been there.Thanks in advance.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

Lake Texana and Goose Island. Actually, Lake Texana is not a state park anymore. It was turned over to the river athority a few years ago. They have done some improvements such as adding a bunch of full hook up. With this change it seems to be changing a bit such as overcrowding such as its sister park, Breckenridge across Highway 111......cC


----------



## Pilot281

CopanoCruisin said:


> Lake Texana and Goose Island. Actually, Lake Texana is not a state park anymore. It was turned over to the river athority a few years ago. They have done some improvements such as adding a bunch of full hook up. With this change it seems to be changing a bit such as overcrowding such as its sister park, Breckenridge across Highway 111......cC


CC, quit telling everybody about that little gem down in Edna! I like being able to call last minute on a Thursday and get a full hook up spot for the weekend.


----------



## peckerwood

Ok,I won't tell of some parks that really suck if I read your going there.I know your just kidding and thanks for the reply fellers!


----------



## Hunter11

We have visited and enjoyed a lot of the State parks when we had a smaller 5th wheel but since we bought a larger unit find some with sites that are to tight to get into. A few of our favorite parks are Buckhorn Lake Resort (Kerrville), Cagle Recreation Area, Mill Creek Ranch (Canton) and before the floods The Vineyards on Grapevine Lake. We have not been in a couple of years but Canyon of the Eagles on Lake Buchanan was a nice quite place.


----------



## livin4fishin

We love brackenridge. We'll be heading that way this afternoon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Hunter11 said:


> We have visited and enjoyed a lot of the State parks when we had a smaller 5th wheel but since we bought a larger unit find some with sites that are to tight to get into. A few of our favorite parks are Buckhorn Lake Resort (Kerrville), Cagle Recreation Area, Mill Creek Ranch (Canton) and before the floods The Vineyards on Grapevine Lake. We have not been in a couple of years but Canyon of the Eagles on Lake Buchanan was a nice quite place.


Di you ever stay at the Big RV park on the river in Kerrville? We saw Buckhorn off of I-10 and we thought about making a trip there, but the one down at the river is really cool.


----------



## Hunter11

I think that one is Guadalupe River RV Resort. We have not stayed there but have driven through it before. Looks like a nice place. We may give it a try over the Summer sometime.


----------



## bigfishtx

Hunter11 said:


> I think that one is Guadalupe River RV Resort. We have not stayed there but have driven through it before. Looks like a nice place. We may give it a try over the Summer sometime.


Right, I was trying to remember the name. Thanks!


----------



## grinderman

One of our favorites is Potters Creek on Caynon Lake. We usually hit it up with a group of 3 trailers and get one of the group sites on the peninsula which allows all three trailers backed together sharing a common oversized covered picnic area. Plus a stones throw to the water


----------



## Hunter11

I think Potters Creek is closed and will be for a while due to flood damage. I also thought they did not have sewer hookups but I could be wrong.


----------



## peckerwood

Sewer hook-ups are our main priority now days.Since I retired,we are(want) to stay Monday thru Friday,and with my wife and all her showers and cooking,we can fill a tank in 2 days.


----------



## Hunter11

> with my wife and all her showers and cooking


Bingo! This is the same reason I always look for full hookups when we travel.


----------



## redexpress

This is not a destination but a great one night stopover. Just west of Texarkana TX. All paved and very well kept. Just about right for after a pull from the Houston area. There is a RV dealership next door if you need something. There is a nearby WalMart neighborhood store with diesel.
http://www.shadypinesrv.com/miscpage_001.asp


----------



## peckerwood

Thanks for the reply's fellers!


----------



## Bayoutalker

If you want to come to the Beaumont area (I don't know why you would) Gulf Coast RV at Ford Park is a nice campground. All level concrete pads with full hookups. They also provide a free breakfast. Just don't depend on the wifi, it it's available but pretty poor.

Cliff


----------



## dunedawg

Ink's is really nice, if you don't mind deer walking through your camp.


----------



## reba3825

South shore park at lake Bastrop is nice.:texasflag


----------



## peckerwood

reba3825 said:


> South shore park at lake Bastrop is nice.:texasflag


Thanks for the tip! I looked it up and know for sure we'll be headed down there.The thing that cinched it was in most reviews they mentioned the RV sites being very private.I'm pretty excited about going there.We pass through Bastrop,really pass near on Hwy 77 when headed to Rockport,and that's my favorite part of the drive.Thanks again reba3825. Jerry Oh ya,any deer in the park?I loves me some deer.


----------



## grinderman

Doesn't have full hookup but we also enjoy Oak Thicket on Lake Fayette outside La Grange. Small, secluded park run by the LCRA as well


----------



## reba3825

peckerwood said:


> Thanks for the tip! I looked it up and know for sure we'll be headed down there.The thing that cinched it was in most reviews they mentioned the RV sites being very private.I'm pretty excited about going there.We pass through Bastrop,really pass near on Hwy 77 when headed to Rockport,and that's my favorite part of the drive.Thanks again reba3825. Jerry Oh ya,any deer in the park?I loves me some deer.


Plenty of deer and Great fishing. Very peaceful and clean. Gates close at 10 pm. Almost all full hookups have private lanes to the lake. Enjoy.:texasflag


----------



## glampers

Hands down for my family it was cagle recreational area.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

When in Galveston, we go to several places. Jamaica Beach RV when we are just camping and hanging out in Galveston. We hang out at the Adult Pool, walk the beach, do the Moody Garden Thing, Ferry, Miniature Golf, etc. When Fishing at night under the lights or fishing the Pass by boat, we are at San Luis Pass Park. The spots are a little tight there on the C and D and E rows so you need to call ahead for an A, B, or F spot especially if over 30 feet. Both have full hook ups.


----------



## redexpress

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/


----------



## salty redneck

We've enjoyed Lockhart SP. Gotta kid at TX State, so go there several times a year. Full hookup, very clean and well maintained, and have golf course if you're into that......oh and the staff are very nice and laid back.....big plus.


----------



## sea hunt 202

good to know


----------



## dhingle

Two great ones out west. Bj's Rv park in terlingua and Maverick Rv park in Lajitas. Both have full hook ups, pull thru level sites and lots of quiet. The big bonus is that Big Bend State Park and the national park are both right there.


----------



## dk2429

Lake Livingston State Park...


----------



## sea hunt 202

I like that place as well


----------



## MikeS2942

I will never go to Lake Livingston SP again. I parked my 37ft camper in a non-claimed site. Setup and began enjoying the day when the Park made me move my camper for a tent. They claimed the spot somehow and thru a long drawnout diisagreement i moved when the PoPo showed up

I tried to perform recon late that night and tiea rope to the tent across the road. Outdoor spys were watching for this. Wife tefused to let me, and the illeagals were keeping everyone up all night a anyway with drinking and music.


----------



## Hunter11

I would give them a poor review on the RV Park Reviews web site. Help others keep from making the same mistake.

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/


----------



## paragod

Thousand Trails Medina Lake ok
Splashway RV great 
Bastrop KOA very nice pool to small nothing to do.
Goose Island good
Padre State Park or Mustang on 37? Bad
Bastrop SP good but small due to flood and fire
Balmoreah State Park hot like to scuba out there.
Crockett Forest Houston County Lake Ok.


----------



## livin4fishin

Has anyone stayed at leisure rv in fentress? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

